# Honker Bites with Qview



## billbo (Dec 10, 2013)

Had the family over for a late Thanksgiving dinner. Earlier in the season my buddy and I had shot a bunch of geese and I came up with this idea for some smoked goose. I cut up a bunch of breast meat into small bite size cubes being careful to trim off all the undesriable stuff.













100_3400_00.jpg



__ billbo
__ Dec 10, 2013






Marinaed the goose for 3 days in 1 cup A1, one cup whiskey, and 3/4 cup brown sugar. After marinating I wrapped the chunks in......what else.....Bacon!













100_3435.jpg



__ billbo
__ Dec 10, 2013






On the smoker they go! Also had two hams going already.













100_3439.jpg



__ billbo
__ Dec 10, 2013


















100_3437.jpg



__ billbo
__ Dec 10, 2013


















100_3438.jpg



__ billbo
__ Dec 10, 2013






Smoked them for about 2 hours at 235 or so. Was shooting for internal of 160 but overe shot and they went to 170. They were still absolutely delish! Even the "really I don't like goose" people loved them! Next time I would be more careful about going too long, they were a little dry but not bad.













100_3440.jpg



__ billbo
__ Dec 10, 2013






Thanks for looking!

Billbo


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 10, 2013)

these sound great....  I wonder if they would benefit from a brine to help keep them moist ?  thinking they would need to go at least 2 hrs for the bacon to get done....  nice job


----------



## billbo (Dec 10, 2013)

Great idea JD! Probably brining overnight before throwing them in the marinade would help. They were still awesome though.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 11, 2013)

How fun!!!!!!!! Tons of geese walking all over the highway here...you give me ideas!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

